# So I lost my Pro 200 g2 transmitter!



## jedisme (Feb 15, 2010)

Ugh! I feel sick just talking about. Was out duck hunting over the weekend and somehow lost it. Guess I am now looking for a replacement. Will cost about 300$ to have just the transmitter replaced I already have a collar carrying case and charger for the g2. Buying a Dogtra model will be a little cheaper should I just replace the g2? Buy the Dogtra? Upgrade to a g3? Is a g2 collar compatible with the g3?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

g2 is compatible with g3; Id replace the TT rather than get a Dogtra


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

Check with the "Collar Clinic", they can probably help solve your problem.


----------



## David Carpenter (Jul 11, 2008)

jedisme said:


> Ugh! I feel sick just talking about. Was out duck hunting over the weekend and somehow lost it. Guess I am now looking for a replacement. Will cost about 300$ to have just the transmitter replaced I already have a collar carrying case and charger for the g2. Buying a Dogtra model will be a little cheaper should I just replace the g2? Buy the Dogtra? Upgrade to a g3? Is a g2 collar compatible with the g3?


PM ed you --


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

On the tritronic website you can get a G3 Flyway transmitter (same as 200) for $210.


----------



## jedisme (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw that the other day. I was unsure if they even sold a replacement transmitter.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel your pain, I lost one while pheasant hunting in Nebraska, and then another one later while training, DOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! You can marry the TT receiver to your new transmitter. I know, really I KNOW.


----------



## jedisme (Feb 15, 2010)

jam30mont said:


> I feel your pain, I lost one while pheasant hunting in Nebraska, and then another one later while training, DOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! You can marry the TT receiver to your new transmitter. I know, really I KNOW.


Yep, I am kicking the snot out of myself.


----------

